# Been A While Foks Floating Cabin Report 03-29 Thru 04-01



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

hey folks its been a while. was down at the floating cabin from 03 -29 thru 04-01. fishing is picking up reds starting to show up in force back in the hole.
me and 4 others went to relax and have a good time. caught and kept 100 keeper trout most at night under the lights. biggest was 24 inches long. got broke off 4 times bottom fishing with live finger mullet at the cabin. we were using the ole trusty glow in the dark speck rigs most of the time under the lights for the trout. some reds were also caught dragging the bottom real slow with the speck rig. weather was good and it was fun. heres a pic. enjoy.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

The "Junior Game Wardens" aren't gonna like that picture !!! No sir, no way !!!


Seriously...good report, glad ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heavy cooler of fish, nice catch.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I can smell that fresh fried trout already...congrats.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Fine mess of fish!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good mess of fish......thanks for the report


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Great job...and for all the jr game wardens, possesion limit is 20: fish all night and keep a limit before midnight and a limit after! Wish I was fishin!


----------



## Capt.LC (Oct 17, 2006)

You are making it hard to concentrate on work. Where is your Floating Mansion?
Capt.LC


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

in the office just wishin i was fishin..... i'm jealous


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

seriously considering calling it a day in here already and bailing out to the LLM

Congrats on a nice catch and good eating!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What a Bucket of fish!!--Gotta get the trout on!!


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice catch Craig, can't wait to get down there in May!!!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I've always enjoyed your reports. One of these days I'm going to stay in a cabin down there. Great catch!


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*thanx tmo*



TMO said:


> Nice catch Craig, can't wait to get down there in May!!!!


 i have ben pretty tied up lately and havent been able to do much reporting.
your spot is reserved for may tmo. 
about finished with all my little projects ( to many irons in the fire lately )
but that is going to change in the very near future.
we also went last weekend me and one other friend but mostly relaxed and doing cabin maintenance. the ole salt h2o has to be kept up with.
we did a little fishin ( for a fish fry at the cabin)but mainly took a break and relaxed. lots of bait and trout under the lights. sometimes its just as fun just to sit there and watch all the activity, BBQ, pop some tops and talk.so thats what we did.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*land cut /nine mile cut*



Capt.LC said:


> You are making it hard to concentrate on work. Where is your Floating Mansion?
> Capt.LC


it is located in the nine mile cut off of the landcut. appprox 40 miles south of corpus christi.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Craig, Are you still parking the truck and trailer at Bird Island with the new reg's??


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey TMO be careful about the edge of the walk way in the second pic in craigs signature. Walked smooth off the end following popping cork with live shrimp. Gets deep quick! I hadn't even started drinking yet! Me and a buddy stayed with Craig a year ag and slammed the fish that night too. Craig is a stand up guy, thanks once more Craig.


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice Capt.

I'm heading down to ours tomorrow. I'm going to catch up with you down there sometime.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice meat haul


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

Yea, I was down there last summer and one of my buddies decded to go for a dip, he had almost finished drinking by then.....pretty funny. We caught a bunch of trour, just not a lot of keepers, probably 35 or 40. I can't wait to get back down there it is a beautiful area.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*so far*



TMO said:


> Hey Craig, Are you still parking the truck and trailer at Bird Island with the new reg's??


 so far the only tickets that have been issued are for single vehicles parking in the wrong slots. 
but that doesnt mean anything the rules are in affect and you know what that means.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*just my why of saying thanx*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hey TMO be careful about the edge of the walk way in the second pic in craigs signature. Walked smooth off the end following popping cork with live shrimp. Gets deep quick! I hadn't even started drinking yet! Me and a buddy stayed with Craig a year ag and slammed the fish that night too. Craig is a stand up guy, thanks once more Craig.


you are very welcome thats just my way of saying " THANK YOU" for what you are doing for us here in the U.S. contact me when you get back from over there and the next trip is on me also. keep your eyes open, head down, and dont ever panic.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

excellent


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Dude....put some ice on those fish......Nice catch.....


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dry Ice*

allways, use dry ice it last longer on trips and keeps 'em nice and cold.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Was re-reading the post and have to comment on Saltaholic's comment about possesion limit. Yes, the possesion limit is 20 for trout BUT you cannot be in possesion of more than the bag limit while in the act of fishing. This implies that if you are overnighting on a cabin you should take your before midnight catch (limit) and keep them seperate from your after midnight catch. Put them in a seperate cooler and keep them in the cabin, behind the cabin, in a boat, etc. but definetly out of reach and preferably out of sight. If you are caught with over the daily bag while in the act of fishing you will be ticketed. This also applies to your run back to the dock after overnighting. If you have a daily limit and decide to stop along the way and catch a few more to add to the posession limit you are in fact in violation of the daily bag limit. So the moral of the story is catch your fish at the cabin and don't stop on the way in unless you are under the daily bag limit. Just an FYI to avoid a ticket.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*Talk To The Man Himself*



TooShallow said:


> Was re-reading the post and have to comment on Saltaholic's comment about possesion limit. Yes, the possesion limit is 20 for trout BUT you cannot be in possesion of more than the bag limit while in the act of fishing. This implies that if you are overnighting on a cabin you should take your before midnight catch (limit) and keep them seperate from your after midnight catch. Put them in a seperate cooler and keep them in the cabin, behind the cabin, in a boat, etc. but definetly out of reach and preferably out of sight. If you are caught with over the daily bag while in the act of fishing you will be ticketed. This also applies to your run back to the dock after overnighting. If you have a daily limit and decide to stop along the way and catch a few more to add to the posession limit you are in fact in violation of the daily bag limit. So the moral of the story is catch your fish at the cabin and don't stop on the way in unless you are under the daily bag limit. Just an FYI to avoid a ticket.


 i know all the game wardens in that area, Mr. Dukes, Sam Isle, Mat robertson and Mr. Nieto. all of these gentlemen (gamewardens) are very proffesional and polite every time they stop and check me and whoever is with me. i all ways stay legal when fishing and do not break any laws. i cannot afford to. i have been stopped many times with a lot of fish on board and this issue has never even been mentioned from the game wardens. they check for lenghts, count fish say thank you after the usual things the check for ( lifejackets, fire extinguishers ect ect ect )
i have never recieved any ticket such as you are diliberating on.
i all ways gut and gill the first limit before starting on any other limit. some folks can be very picky and this issue has been brought up several times in the past. so all ican say is call and talk to one of them the are all the current 
TPWD game wardens in my area. i have heard of game wardens in other areas being very very picky but i dont fish them areas. as we all know 2 people of the same exact proffesion, with the same exact postions in that proffesion, can be looking at the same thing and interpret it in two completely different ways. im sorry some folks have issues with this but there is nothing i can do about that. peace to all and have a very good evening. not trying to upset anyone just stating plain facts.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Did not mean to implie you were doing anything illegal. Just reponding to someone elses comment about posession limits and fishing before and after midnight.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*No Offense Taken*



TooShallow said:


> Did not mean to implie you were doing anything illegal. Just reponding to someone elses comment about posession limits and fishing before and after midnight.


 i didnt take offense to the reply. yes if they catch thier first limit before midnight then they need to quit fishing and gut and gill the catch. i like ot get some shut eye after that. then wake up early the next morning before the sun comes up and if possible catch the next limit. TPWD considers the 24 hour time periods to start at midnight and ends at the following midnight. this is what i have be instructed on by TPWD.


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

You must be doing it right, I know that Robinson is a stickler!


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*professional*



jonnylaw said:


> You must be doing it right, I know that Robinson is a stickler!


 he is a very professional and precise game warden ( Mat Robertson). he has boarded my boat and cabin many times and has all ways been very professional and polite.
all i can say is it's all good and if your not breaking the laws you have nothing to worry about.
all the game wardens in the state are over worked and under payed. all you have to do is just be respectful as you are with your own family and they will treat you the same way. i have yet to meet a game warden that isnt human.
in other words treat them as you would treat yourself. they are doing the job we pay them for and they are stretched pretty thin. they have it rough and are not always in the best mood or character because they were probably up half the night chasing poachers or answering calls. all in all be respectful, hold your opinions to your self, be respectful, and dont let your temper flare and you wont have any issues. peace.


----------

